
SQL Server 2017 on Windows Linux and Docker is now generally available - Nelkins
https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/dataplatforminsider/2017/10/02/sql-server-2017-on-windows-linux-and-docker-is-now-generally-available/
======
BrentOzar
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15386452](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15386452)

